# Health foods worth mentioning



## Elvia1023

I enjoy a varied diet, love my food and also like to experiment. I take various things that can negatively effect my health so I try to counteract that when I can through my diet. I just wanted to briefly go over a few things many may find beneficial in adding to your diet. Most of these things I have never seen mentioned on here so figured I would. If anyone has used any or do in the future let me know how you find them. I will just copy and paste info to save time.

*Organic Dried Inca Berries*

•Organic Dried Inca / Incan Berries also known as Golden Berries
•Large Golden Berries, Sweet and Tart
•Rich in Dietary Fibre, Pectin, Vitamins and Minerals
•Contain the Two Essential Fatty Acids Linoleic and Oleic acid
•High In Protein, Antioxidants (Flavonoids), Vitamin A, Iron and Low Sugar Content for a Fruit

Inca berries have more kilojoules than dried apricots or sultanas thanks to a combination of carbs in the fruit and healthy fats in the tiny seeds.
Like other dried fruit, about half their weight is carbohydrates with a lot of natural sugars. They’re around 50 per cent sugars on a par with dried apricots.
For a fruit, they are surprisingly high in protein (6.4g per 100g), however, they’re not as high as goji which has 12g. Meat as a comparison is 20% protein.
At 19 per cent, they have the highest fibre content of all dried fruit. A handful delivers about 8g which is 27 per cent of the recommended daily intake for an adult. Most of the other dried fruits contain about 8g, although dried figs come a close second with 14.3g fibre. It’s all due to those tiny seeds.
Their potassium level equals that of apricots but they come up tops for their phosphorous content. There’s not much calcium (dried figs outshine them here and actually contain about 10 times more calcium than Incaberries).


*Organic Baobab Powder*

•Organic Baobab Powder from the pure, raw fruit (pods) of the African baobab tree
•Suitable for Vegans and Dairy, Gluten, Whey and Soy Free
•Baobab is a great source of Antioxidants, Vitamin C, Potassium, Calcium, Iron, Magnesium and Dietary Fibre
•Baobab is claimed to boost Energy Levels, Help Hydration and Support the Immune and Nervous System

Typical Values per 100g

Energy  217 kcal
 914 KJ 
Protein 3.6g 
Fat
 of which saturates  0.2g
 0.1g  
Carbohydrate
 of which sugars 26.1g
 14.0g 
*Fibre 49.2g *
Sodium 1.85g 

Vitamins and Minerals

Typical Values per 100g

Vitamin C 101mg 
Calcium 256mg 
Iron 5.7mg 
Potassium 2100mg 
Magnesium 147mg 
Copper 0.55mg 


*Bee Pollen*

•High in Protein, Vitamin B (B1, B2 & B3), C and E, Iron, Zinc and Fibre, Gluten, Lactose, Soy Free.

Energy 1730.2 kJ / 345 kCal 
Protein(g) 16.7, Fat (g) 7.5, Saturated Fatty Acids (g) 2.3, Carbohydrate (g) 55.9 of which Total Sugars (g) 41.5, Dietary Fibre (g) 10.9, Sodium (mg) 40.9, Calcium (mg) 772.5, Iron (mg) 51

*Organic Moringa Powder*

•Packed with Vitamins, Iron, Zinc, Calcium
•Very high in Fibre, Antioxidants, Chlorophyll
•Contains all 8 Essential Amino Acids
•Gluten Free, Lactose Free
•Suitable for Vegetarians, Vegans

Typical Values per 100g

Calories 205kcal 
Protein 28.1g 
Total fat 5.9g 
Total carbohydrate 38.5g 
Dietary fibre 49.2g 

Vitamins and Minerals

Typical Values per 100g

Vitamin A 1.55mg 
Vitamin B1 0.49mg 
Vitamin B12 0.75IUmg 
Vitamin B2 1.43mg 
Vitamin B6 1.58mg 
Vitamin E 64.4mg 
Calcium 1.5g 
Iron 60mg 
Magnesium 475mg 
Zinc 2.4mg 
Potassium 800mg 

*Chia Seeds*

Chia seeds contain a wide range of vitamins, minerals and trace elements. These include Calcium - Iron - Magnesium - Phosphorus - Potassium - Iodine - Zink - Selenium - Manganese - Vitamins A - C - D - E - K - B1 - B2 - B6 - B12 - Niacin - Folate - Biotin - Quercetin -  and more. It has been reported that orac value (antioxidant strength) for chia is higher than many berries and chocolate at a score of 10,250. Blueberries score is 8708 for comparison.

Chia seeds are also high in protein. However not all proteins are equal. Amino acids are the building blocks of protein. Of the amino acids found in proteins, some can be made by the body while others are essential in the diet. Chia contains all 8 essential amino acids along with the non essential acids.

Nutrition per 100g:

Energy 2194kJ/524kcal, Protein (g) 21.2, Carbohydrates (g) 37.5, Of Which Total Dietary *Fibre (g) 33.7*, Soluble (g) 4, Insoluble (g) 29.7, Total Fat (g) 31.4, Of Which Saturates (g) 3.2, Mono-Unsaturates (g) 1.2, Polyunsaturates (g) 26.3, Of Which Omega-3 (ALA) (g) 20.4

*Organic Camu Camu Powder*

•Bursting with Vitamin C
•High in Fibre
•Gluten Free, Lactose Free
•Suitable for Vegetarians, Vegans

Camu Camu has more than 80 times the vitamin C of an orange (gram for gram).

Typical Values per 100g

Energy  314 kcal
 1320 KJ 
Protein 5.6g 
Fat
 of which saturates
 of which mono-unsaturates
 poly-unsaturates  2.5g
 0.4g
 1.4g
 0.7g  
Carbohydrate 55.6g 
Fibre 23.4g 
Sodium 0.26mg 

Vitamins and Minerals

Typical Values per 100g

Vitamin C 5800mg 


Others worth a mention but more well know would be *coconut sugar, coconut oil, red palm oil, argan oil, maqui berries, goji berries, cacao nibs, matcha tea and maca powder.*


----------



## humpthebobcat

I really enjoy MACA powder and chia seeds


----------



## Elvia1023

humpthebobcat said:


> I really enjoy MACA powder and chia seeds



Yeah they are good stuff. I usually put chia seeds in my cooked porridge. I also put in sultanas, goji berries and banana pieces. Then after it is cooked the chia seeds and chocolate (or toffee) protein powder. This is one of my fav meals


----------



## letsbefit

Incorporating diet with Coconut oil is also worth mentioning IMO. For those who wanna lose weight, it can make you feel fuller much sooner and also makes increases your body's energy expenditure. Just a small % of its total benefits..


----------



## Elvia1023

letsbefit said:


> Incorporating diet with Coconut oil is also worth mentioning IMO. For those who wanna lose weight, it can make you feel fuller much sooner and also makes increases your body's energy expenditure. Just a small % of its total benefits..



Yeah coconut oil is my fav oil to cook with... especially with eggs or chicken


----------



## Elvia1023

Manuka honey is another great one worth mentioning. I haven't used it for years but plan to start some fairly soon. I would always get at least a 10 UMF.


----------



## Elvia1023

This is blatantly obvious and it probably provides the most health benefits out of everything. But it's worth a mention because even though obvious I do not have enough.... water. This really makes your body work more effectively and flushes out all the toxins and keeps us looking our best. I for one am not drinking enough water so gonna make an effort to have more. Gonna start squeezing a full lemon into 2 litres of water and drinking that throughout the day (on top of my usual intake).


----------



## letsbefit

Lemon mixed in water intake? Sounds good. I may add VCO to my daily intake, I guess.


----------



## Magnus82

letsbefit said:


> Lemon mixed in water intake? Sounds good. I may add VCO to my daily intake, I guess.



You need to remove your banner, your not a paying sponsor


----------



## Elvia1023

*Emu Oil*

(all copied and pasted)
Emu oil is an oil derived from adipose tissue harvested from certain subspecies of the emu, Dromaius novaehollandiae, a flightless bird indigenous to Australia.[1][2]

Unadulterated emu oil can vary widely in color and viscosity anywhere from an off-white creamy texture to a thin yellow liquid, depending on the diet of the emu and the refining method(s) used.[3] Industrially refined "emu grade" emu oil is composed of a minimum of 70% unsaturated fatty acids. The largest component is oleic acid, a monounsaturated omega-9 fatty acid. Emu oil also contains roughly 20% linoleic acid (an omega-6 fatty acid) and 1-2% linolenic acid (an omega-3 fatty acid).[4] Fully refined emu oil has a bland flavor.[4]

Anti-Inflammatory

Studies on the topical effects of emu oil show that it decreases inflammation, although not much data exist about its effects on intestinal lining, states an article in the "British Journal of Nutrition" in April 2010. The article describes a study that took place at the University of Adelaide in Australia, in an attempt to determine emu oil's effectiveness in reducing inflammation in cases of post-chemotherapy mucositis, or inflammation of the lining of the digestive tract. This condition may be a concern for you if you are undergoing chemotherapy. The researchers found that emu oil was able to reduce inflammation in the lining of the gut, as well as improved the structure of the mucosal membranes.

Arthritis

Emu oil's anti-inflammatory properties may extend to easing arthritis pain and inflammation. In a study published in 1997 in the journal "Inflammopharmacology," researchers in Australia found topical emu oil applications to reduce arthritis in rats. Although this study focused on the topical application, the internal effects, with exception to the reduced inflammation in the intestines, are unknown. However, Aborigines have used emu oil for thousands of years, applying it directly to the skin and ingesting the meat of the bird, claiming its ability to cure a variety of ailments, including arthritis pain.

Wound Healing

Emu oil is also of potential use in burns and other wounds, helping to reduce inflammation. Researchers from the Southern Medical University in China discovered that topical applications of emu oil could reduce inflammation in scald wounds. Published in the "Academic Journal of the First Medical College of PLA" in April of 2005, emu oil was found effective when applied on days one through three after the injury, as compared to the other treatments, which were saline and iodine. Again, although studies are promising, emu oil effects are not guaranteed. Talk to your doctor if you want to try emu oil, and find out which brands have the highest quality oil.


*Blackcurrant Seed Oil*

For a long time, blackcurrants (Ribes nigrum) were called “the forbidden fruit” in the United States. Farmers thought that the tart berries, native to Europe and Asia, helped spread a fungus that killed pine trees. Due to the ban, many Americans have missed out on these nutritious berries.

Blackcurrants have a high concentration of:
anthocyanins
polyphenolic substances
antioxidants
vitamin C
gamma-linolenic acid (GLA)

People take blackcurrant to help their:
blood flow
immune system
eye health
gut health
kidney health

Blackcurrant extracts are shown to reduce risk factors for metabolic conditions such as type 1 and 2 diabetes.

Blackcurrants contain many vitamins, such as:
A
B-5
B-6
B-1
E

The most significant is vitamin C. In fact, blackcurrants carry four times the amount of vitamin C as oranges, and double the amount of antioxidants as blueberries. The benefits of vitamin C are many. The body uses vitamin C to metabolize protein and form collagen, which is essential for skin care and anti-aging.

Blackcurrant seed oil contains gamma-linolenic acid (GLA), a type of omega-6 fatty acid that’s been said to help ease inflammation in the body. The high GLA and anthocyanin content can help reduce joint or muscle:
pain
stiffness
soreness
damage

In some studies, GLA supplements were so effective that participants with rheumatoid arthritis could reduce their usual pain medications.

Grape-based drinks like wine and juice are known to help decrease plaque buildup, but blackcurrant juice, as well as pomegranate juice, is far more potent. Blackcurrant is high in potassium and GLA, which can help lower your blood pressure too. The GLA also helps cells in your heart resist damage and slows down platelet clumping in your blood vessels.

In addition, one study found that blackcurrant powder increased heart blood flow and decreased overall peripheral resistance. This suggests that blackcurrant may help you recover after exercise.


----------



## Duluxx

Great info thank you


----------



## ProFIT

Good info. I am a fan of blackcurrant seed oil.


----------



## nalojeff

Good info


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## striffe

Great post.


----------



## odin

Elvia1023 said:


> Manuka honey is another great one worth mentioning. I haven't used it for years but plan to start some fairly soon. I would always get at least a 10 UMF.



Manuka honey is very useful especially when it's cold. I get the 25 strength and take in 2 teaspoons per day.


----------



## squatster

Elvia1023 said:


> Yeah coconut oil is my fav oil to cook with... especially with eggs or chicken


Do does the coconut oil burn easy?
We find olive oil burns at a lower temp the most


----------



## Viking

squatster said:


> Do does the coconut oil burn easy?
> We find olive oil burns at a lower temp the most



Not elvie but coconut oil has a much higher smoking point so it won't burn easy like olive oil. I would never use olive oil to cook for that reason.


----------



## Elvia1023

More obvious ones but got to add these to the list...

Avocado and Avocado Oil
Macadamia Nuts and Oil
Kefir
Kale
Blackberries
Pomegranate
Seaweed
Ginger Root
Saffron
Turmeric (Curcumin)


----------



## ASHOP

Excellent thread! I love learning new things about improving and enhancing my general health through nutrition.


----------



## AGGRO

ASHOP said:


> Excellent thread! I love learning new things about improving and enhancing my general health through nutrition.



I feel the same and there are some foods I have never heard of in this thread so I have some research to do!


----------



## Victory

Elvia1023 said:


> More obvious ones but got to add these to the list...
> 
> Avocado and Avocado Oil
> Macadamia Nuts and Oil
> Kefir
> Kale
> Blackberries
> Pomegranate
> Seaweed
> Ginger Root
> Saffron
> Turmeric (Curcumin)



I have been trying to eat better. I do ok but could do better. Great suggestions in this thread. I see you post a lot about fruit so added more in and it made a big difference. I enjoy my berries in my oats of a morning. I also increased my good fats and it helps reduce my crazy appetite over the day.


----------



## Elvia1023

Victory said:


> I have been trying to eat better. I do ok but could do better. Great suggestions in this thread. I see you post a lot about fruit so added more in and it made a big difference. I enjoy my berries in my oats of a morning. I also increased my good fats and it helps reduce my crazy appetite over the day.



That's great to know. I am happy it's made a difference. Even just adding in the berries through teh day can make a big difference. Then teh good fats just help with so many things.

An update on how I approach things these days... I tend to eat the same things through most of the year. When cutting I obviously take away certain things but still try to keep in low carb berries and some good fats. 

I am big on mixed nuts especially walnuts, macadamia's, brazil nuts and cashews. I try to have 1 avocado per day at certain times of the year. I also try to include various greens and vegetables. I also have fruit and green powders as well. I have eaten a variety of fruit my whole life and try to have berries every single day. My favs are blueberries, blackberries and raspberries. As a treat (healthy in moderation) I like 82-90% dark chocolate as well. I also have an array of spices in my foods everyday but that's mainly for taste. My supps top everything off so I cover all bases.


----------



## SURGE

Elvia1023 said:


> More obvious ones but got to add these to the list...
> 
> Avocado and Avocado Oil
> Macadamia Nuts and Oil
> Kefir
> Kale
> Blackberries
> Pomegranate
> Seaweed
> Ginger Root
> Saffron
> Turmeric (Curcumin)



I am always trying to improve my health so I love threads like this. I just started cooking with turmeric and I also use a curcumin supp. Please keep adding to the list.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have mentioned this in the past and they seem to be getting very popular but I want to go over mushrooms. I usually cook them with some onions, peppers and various other veg to go with my meat. Although there are some powdered that are very concentrated and can be very beneficial. Many may have seen mushroom powder starting to get added into various pre workoutds and there is good reason for that. They often go with a blend and they can have significant cognitive benefits. The focus alone from mushroom powder can be great. So if any of you suffer from faitgue or just need a boost I would recommend trying mushroom powder. 

If I had to pick a mushroom variety for energy/focus it would probably be Cordyceps but most of them are great. Lion's mate gets mentioned quite a lot as well. I have just started using Reishi mushroom powder and you feel the boost from that instantly. The only issue with reishi is it's extremely bitter and tastes horrible. I would recommend having it with a small amount of water or even in a shot of espresso for a great boost in energy. On top of the energy they are really good for overall immunity and have the potential to help with blood glucose regulation amongst other things.


----------



## Finephysique

Does adding turmeric spice to your food get sufficient quantities in for anti inflammatory purposes or do you really need a curcumin supplement?


----------



## Elvia1023

Finephysique said:


> Does adding turmeric spice to your food get sufficient quantities in for anti inflammatory purposes or do you really need a curcumin supplement?



Sorry I have just noticed this. It will help but no you need the active form and ideally to supplement with curcumin. Even with curcumin the absorption can vary massively and they are not all made equally. I would go with a big brand such as Life Extension but they are expensive.


----------



## manimal78

I swear by:
beetroot (for bloodflow/pump)
turmeric (better inflammation response, general health)
apple cider vinegar (cleanser, blood sugar control)


----------

